# Can anybody help fix this?



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi! I need a little help and/or guidance with touching up a picture. 

It was my first time trying out high shutter speeds, and unfortunately I forgot to adjust  my settings properly to compensate for lack of light. I think my eyes may have been tired as well, because it looked in focus when I took it but not so much anymore, lmao

If anybody can help I would appreciate it! I know you can't completely fix a bad shot, but I'd like to keep this picture!

Anyway here's my dog being an idiot 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jan 17, 2018)

what do you want "fixed"?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 17, 2018)

What software are you using to edit the image ?


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 17, 2018)

It's not too bad. My favorite shots like this are straight on.

I guarantee your dog would be more than happy to re-shoot as often as you would like


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2018)

Vilatus said:


> Hi! I need a little help and/or guidance with touching up a picture.
> 
> If anybody can help I would appreciate it! I know you can't completely fix a bad shot, but I'd like to keep this picture!


Somebody could instruct you in some editing software, but if you don't have that, or don't have enough experience with it to be able to follow along, then maybe you just want somebody to "fix" it for you. 

We can't actually edit your photo unless you specifically say it's o.k.  Change your profile to allow editing, and be a little more specific as to what you want done.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2018)

Braineack said:


> what do you want "fixed"?



The dog.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 17, 2018)

the purple fringe on the right side and bottom 1/4  is odd.

got a filter on that lens ?


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

Braineack said:


> what do you want "fixed"?


The lighting. It came out way too dark so I'm hoping to make it look a bit more natural

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> What software are you using to edit the image ?


I have Photoshop! I'm just unsure how to go about brightening things up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> It's not too bad. My favorite shots like this are straight on.
> 
> I guarantee your dog would be more than happy to re-shoot as often as you would like


It's not, but I wish I had paid more attention to my light.

Oh yeah, no worries there, she's always willing haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

Designer said:


> Vilatus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I need a little help and/or guidance with touching up a picture.
> ...



I've got Photoshop and I'm fairly comfortable with it, but I've only ever used it for art so I'm a little lost on this. I'm fine with either or, whatever I can get help with haha

Oh, I forgot about that! I'll change it. I want the picture brightened up so it looks more natural.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> the purple fringe on the right side and bottom 1/4  is odd.
> 
> got a filter on that lens ?


Nope, no filter. Pictures I take of my kitchen cabinets tend to come out a bit purple, no matter what they're taken on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jan 17, 2018)

I’d probably do something like this. Edited on my phone, so may not be the best quality.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

BrentC said:


> View attachment 152356


This makes it so much more dramatic... the eternal struggle of dog vs sausage

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 17, 2018)

Vilatus said:


> Can anybody help fix this?



Honestly it looks like this would be a better opportunity to keep practicing shooting and also to learn some editing.

Its not a once in a life time shot so is it really worth all the effort to "fix" it.

And you don't become any better at photography byt asking others to "fix"it.


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 17, 2018)

Light Guru said:


> Vilatus said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody help fix this?
> ...



I know, and I plan to try again. I'm just unsure when I'll have my family members agree to cooperate for this again haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bianni (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 18, 2018)

Save copies to use to try out or practice/play around with some editing in Photoshop. To brighten go to Enhance, then scroll down to Adjust Lighting, then to the right there should be an arrow and a box with options like Shadows/Highlights, Brightness/Contrast. If you pick Shadows/Highlights there will be another box that will have options like Lighten Shadows, Darken Highlights, etc. 

Move the slider and see what it does and set it where it looks good; it might take some adjusting the sliders and the various options to get the best quality. You could save more than one and try different editing and see what looks best, or if you're practicing you wouldn't necessarily need to save.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 18, 2018)

Cropped, reduced noise, used select tool on dog then inverted to get all except the dog and removed weird color artifacts and blurred a bit, then inverted again back to the dog and ran shake reduction.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 18, 2018)

Or in the alternative...


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 18, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> Save copies to use to try out or practice/play around with some editing in Photoshop. To brighten go to Enhance, then scroll down to Adjust Lighting, then to the right there should be an arrow and a box with options like Shadows/Highlights, Brightness/Contrast. If you pick Shadows/Highlights there will be another box that will have options like Lighten Shadows, Darken Highlights, etc.
> 
> Move the slider and see what it does and set it where it looks good; it might take some adjusting the sliders and the various options to get the best quality. You could save more than one and try different editing and see what looks best, or if you're practicing you wouldn't necessarily need to save.


Thank you! This will be super helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 18, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Or in the alternative...
> View attachment 152383


You know, the other one was nice, but this is fabulous. Very dramatic, as I'm sure the moment was for her.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2018)

If you have the image as a Raw file open it in Camera Raw.
Camera Raw is a parametric editor (doesn't actually change any pixels). Camera Raw edits are XML line commands that alter how the algorithms interpolate/parse the image data.
You can add exposure to the entire image (global edit) or you can use the Adjustment Brush and add exposure to just part or parts of the image (local edit).


----------



## Vilatus (Jan 18, 2018)

Update 1/18/18 : I took my opportunity today when there was a lot of natural light. Dog vs Sausage has been attempted again, with a much better outcome.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 26, 2018)

A few minutes with PP CC and ACR Filter..


----------



## Vilatus (Feb 20, 2019)

Peeb said:


> Or in the alternative...
> View attachment 152383



I know it's been over a year since you posted this, but I just wanted to thank you. This dog passed away in June, and it was a huge loss for my family and I. Your edit of this picture is something my family always laughs at when talking about her.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 21, 2019)

So sorry for your loss!  Pets (especially GOOD pets), are loved family members.  I'm sure that the passing was a huge loss indeed.  Glad you have some memories captured!


----------

